
Valve Software Battles Video-game Cheaters - naish
http://spectrum.ieee.org/consumer-electronics/gaming/steamed-valve-software-battles-videogame-cheaters
======
tptacek
We've done some work in this space (probably less than the other high-end
security consultancies). It's an extremely fun problem. It's also a flip side
to the DRM/content protection problem. If you believe DRM can't work, you
can't believe that it's possible to run a secure game client either.

You might be surprised how many dinky Flash games have variants of this
problem, and the sophistication that web developers have to develop to create
even rudimentary defenses to attacks on leaderboards and prize claims.

For what it's worth: I'm on DRM's side of this problem, from a CS perspective.
Over the long run, I think the content protection people are going to win.

------
hazzen
Whether or not Valve Anti-Cheat System works, I believe its existence has
reduced the number of players who assume every good player is hacking. In the
old days (0.6 maybe?), chat was filled with hack accusations on death. These
days, it seems like it is said less frequently, and mostly in jest.

Then again, sometimes it is very hard to tell if someone is wallhacking or
just good/lucky, so I could just have a false sense of security on the issue.
However, this sense (false or not) is enough to eliminate any frustration on
death and just assume I need to get better.

------
CodeMage
Very interesting read. Fighting game cheats has always been difficult and it's
fascinating to see how far both cheating and anti-cheating techniques have
come in all this time.

I must admit it was also especially gratifying to read that someone finally
acknowledge the following truth:

 _Cheating is more of a serious threat than piracy._

------
jawn
PC game hacks are not going anywhere. It's simply too much of an open system.

Currently, Valve's VAC and Blizzard's Warden suffer from the problem of
fingerprinting. If you're competent enough with C/C++ and assembly, and are
careful with your hooking, you can easily create working hacks with little
fear of being caught.

As gaming moves more towards consoles, you'll see less and less cheating, as
the barrier to entry is quite a bit higher.

------
invisible
They have been doing this since 2004 and is somewhat unsuccessful as a lot of
the real "cheaters" steal steam accounts to abuse. Although to some companies
piracy is bad, for Valve it is not as they have Steam. There is no real way
around getting into servers without having Steam installed unless you want to
play strictly with cheaters.

~~~
quilby
This is wrong. There are many 'cracked' (no-steam) servers for all valve games
( <http://css.setti.info/> ) and even though Ive played many hours on these
servers (CSS and TF2) I have seen only 2 cheaters.

Remember- you still have admins on these servers, and they can ban IPs...

------
quilby
Obtaining working free wallhacks/aimbots for most games is pretty easy.

Right now I can only remember <http://www.mpcforum.com/> .

I "tested" one of their aimbots (on TF2) and not only did it work, but I also
did not get banned.

~~~
rigormotis
You do realize that Valve does delayed bans. If they detect you using some
sort of cheat, they will not ban you right away, but generally within a couple
weeks. This prevents cheaters from knowing what exactly caused the ban
(especially if they are using multiple hacks). You may have gotten lucky and
used a new hack before Valve new about it/added it to VAC. The only way to
hack and ensure that you do not get caught is to create your own hack and
share it with nobody so that way VAC has nothing to match it against.

